# Google- Rare Condition Makes Woman Look Pregnant After Eating - Fox News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Fox News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Rare Condition Makes Woman Look Pregnant After Eating**Fox News*Doctors have tested Dowdswell for food allergies, *irritable bowel syndrome* and Celiac disease, but the tests came back negative. She has tried to stop eating certain types of foods to see if the problem would go away, but nothing worked. *...*I'm not pregnant - I've just had my dinner! Mystery condition makes size 10 *...*<nobr>Daily Mail</nobr>Mystery Condition Makes Kerri Dowdswell Look Pregnant After Meals<nobr>Opposing Views</nobr>Slim woman who looks pregnant after eating has baffled doctors for 10 years<nobr>Metro</nobr><nobr>*all 18 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

